# TT or Dogtra



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Thinking about upgrading my classic 70. I know the G 2's or out, but just looking for insight on both of these collars. It seems like in previous posts that TT new collars are having minor flaws to some degree. Thanks in advance for input. 8)


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Go get the Dogtra 2200 NCP. It is a very nice collar.
Danny


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

The new Dogtra 1700 series is also a very good choice!


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Have had my G2 Pro 200 since August. No flaws here :!: 

Bill


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

They are both excellent collars. I just dont like the size of the transmitter on my classic 70. I want to go to something smaller. Is there a difference in energy between the two. TT 1-6, Dogtra 1-60. Just curious. 8)


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

From my understanding, TT is only designed for stimulation levels 1-6 (or 7, not sure) but Dogtra gives you a greater range of stimulation so a trainer can be more precise with a correction on any given dog. Just my $.02 worth!


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

With my G2 Pro 200 you have 18 levels of stimulation. Someone else would have to chime in on how the Dogtra works.

Bill


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

What would my collar be worth? It is in excellent shape with hard case, 5 way strap,sleeve over transmitter,charger,manuals and viedo of collar conditioning. 8)


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Give the Collar Clinic a call they take trade-ins towards new collars. I see a suggestion for a TT Pro 200 I would recommend the TT Flyaway it?s the same collar but a little less expensive. If you like Dogtra I would take a look at thier new 1700 NCP.

www.collarclinic.com

*OR*

1-800-430-2010


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

I have been using the Dogtra 1700 ncp 2 dog with the LCD. I love it...the rheostat dial is so nice and the LCD screen tells me exactly the setting I'm using. With the rheostat dial I can make very subtle adjustments and be able to see the reaction in the dog.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

Mark is the LCD screen protected in any way, and how long have they been on the market?? It is my favorite so far BTW!! 8)


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

The screen is protected by acrylic. I have used mine pretty hard for the past few months and it works great...no scratches or fogging.

I know a pro that has been using the prototype for some time now and hasn't had any problems with the unit and really likes it.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I got my Dogtra 1700NCP 2 weeks ago, and love everything about it. 8)


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that you went Dogtra.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

TT for e-collars and Dogtra for remote release electronics!


----------

